# minikin v2 rainbow and kodama



## incredible_hullk (25/1/17)

kodama on us site next 3 days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## PsyCLown (25/1/17)

I love those Minikin v2 Rainbows! When will we receive stock and will the price be higher than the average Minikin v2 price?


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/1/17)

@PsyCLown my guess i wud to sell my body in sandton to get these

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (25/1/17)

The Kodama will probably be around the 5k mark, the rainbow I reckon the same price as the gold ones that hit the shelves now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (26/1/17)

Is there any ETA on the Rainbow Minikin v2?


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Is there any ETA on the Rainbow Minikin v2?


think its out overseas few days ago


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Is there any ETA on the Rainbow Minikin v2?


think its out overseas few days ago


----------

